# Barrier Island Station - Duck:  Unit ?



## ccfdad (Apr 13, 2007)

We bought a week in unit 108 having never been to BIS - Duck.  Does anyone have a property map that can tell me about this unit (i.e. proximity relative to beach, floor, general unit layout, etc.)?

As an owner, I have been out to the BIS-Duck website, but it does not appear to be updated very frequently (last board report was from 11/05). 

Any insight would be greatly appreciated!:whoopie:


----------



## stugy (Apr 13, 2007)

Well, the 100 bldg is one of the furtherest from the beach.  It was originally built as whole ownership and then as owners decided to sell, the resort bought their units and sold them off as timeshare weeks.  There are many steps to most units in this bldg.  On the positive side, I've heard that the units have the most unique layouts of any at the resort.  I'm not sure what that means.  Call Barrier Island and they will give you the specifics of that unit, steps, layout, etc.  252-261-4610.  Ask for owners services.  Good luck.  Hope you bought a good week.  Summer weeks are great traders.
pat


----------



## BigAl_50 (Apr 16, 2007)

We own at BIS-Duck and I have a property map; if you don't have any luck with guest services, let me know and I can scan and send to you.

Al


----------



## ccfdad (Apr 17, 2007)

BigAl_50 said:


> We own at BIS-Duck and I have a property map; if you don't have any luck with guest services, let me know and I can scan and send to you.
> 
> Al


Al, thanks for the offer!  If you wouldn't mind sending it to me, that would be great...no luck with guest services.

Thanks again for your generousity.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 17, 2007)

There is a article on this resort in TimeSharing Today Magazine Issue#92 March/April 2007 edition (pages 9-10).


----------



## rkrimple (Feb 10, 2009)

*Unit 108*

Just booked a week stay at BIS, we are in unit 108. Is there any information you could give me regarding this unit. There are quite a few negative reviews of this resort concerning leaks, mold, poor maintenence. Not expecting five star accomodations, just looking forward to a vacation.  

I understand it was renovated in 05' what was the condition in 07' when you visited? Is it a townhouse of sorts, being that it's on the 3rd and 4th floor? I am anticipating 5 guests staying in the unit, was there ample room for you and your guests? Also could you forward on the map of the resort layout if its handy? Sorry for the barrage of questions. I appreciate any information you could give me. Thanks


----------



## janej (Feb 12, 2009)

If I remember right, we were in 111 this summer.  Building 1 is the furthest away from the beach.  But we did not mind the walk/stairs.  Our unit seems to be in much worse condition than the one we were in 3 years ago though.  Not sure if it is because of the building or just the time difference.  

If you call the resort, they can tell you exactly how many stairs you are from parking lot.  

We love the area and resort.  But the unit is a bit too worn.  We invited friends over for 3 nights.  I was a bit em brassed with the condition of the unit.  But we had great time together.


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 13, 2009)

*They have a map for BIS Duck on their website*



rkrimple said:


> Just booked a week stay at BIS, we are in unit 108. Is there any information you could give me regarding this unit. There are quite a few negative reviews of this resort concerning leaks, mold, poor maintenence. Not expecting five star accomodations, just looking forward to a vacation.
> 
> I understand it was renovated in 05' what was the condition in 07' when you visited? Is it a townhouse of sorts, being that it's on the 3rd and 4th floor? I am anticipating 5 guests staying in the unit, was there ample room for you and your guests? Also could you forward on the map of the resort layout if its handy? Sorry for the barrage of questions. I appreciate any information you could give me. Thanks



http://www.bistation.com/propertymap-dk.pdf

No, they are not townhouses.  It is a very unique layout is all I can say, with steps and walkways to the various units.  The first floor is the ground level and the units start on the second level.  Unit 108 would be on the next tier of units and unit 108 must have two floors.  As stated, call Owner Services.  They can tell you the number of stairs to the unit, the number of stairs in the unit, if the unit has a washer and dryer, fireplace and jacuzzi, the bed layouts, number of TVs, view if any, and the square footage.

Yes, this building is the oldest and furtherest from the beach.  A shuttle runs through the resort regularly in-season or there is parking down by the beach or it's a pleasurable walk there.  I wouldn't let its proximity to the beach discourage me.  We were placed in one of these units when we toured the resort in 1984.  We were young and newly married, and didn't have any money.  Then, the unit was gorgeous, and as stated, was whole ownership.  We thought we'd died and gone to heaven.  We bought our week 12 during that stay.  We have subsequently bought two additional weeks (one in RCI Points and a summer week, which was purchased a few months ago).  We last stayed in our original unit in the 300 building last March.  As has been discussed previously, this is a great resort; however, the developer still controls the resort and does not give this property the attention that it needs.  Our unit was adequately maintained and clean for the most part.  

That said, I also own weeks at the only Gold Crown rated resort on the Outer Banks, OBBC II, in Kill Devil Hills.  Outer Banks Beach Club is the most requested resort, but I much prefer staying at Barrier Island Station.

Have a great vacation.  There is so much to see and do in the Outer Banks.


----------

